# May Waiting Game Pt 6



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!  

Emma - welcome over and good luck!

Zoe - many congrats to you and your hubs on your positive news!  Congrats!!!!  Don't worry about keeping your mouth shut, just think it's good news!

Jani - so sorry that it was confirmed as neg today  To get the icon's when you click the reply button to the left of where you type in the box is a drop down menu, possibly a picture and then "view all smilies" if you click on the view all smilies you can see them all, click on them and add them to your message!  Enjoy the exotic holiday, you deserve it (and you don't have to leave the thread if you don't want to!)

Sarz - so sorry that you've had a hard day today, it's very hard when you get a neg (been there too many times) and you have to try and be "normal" for people when all you want to do is let the tears flow. Just please remember it isn't over until the old witch arrives and fingers crossed she doesn't.

Vonnie - no way was that your af that early! Sorry it's mild ohss (does sound like it) but they are keeping an eye on you and it could be promising news! Have a look at this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8923 which may explain more to you about OHSS BUT please drink lots of fluids as this will help otherwise your body can become dehydrated.

Clare - sorry the news from your hospital regarding your extra embies wasn't encouraging for you...... AF pains at the stage you are at - are not AF pains - please remember with that many eggies you would have been poked and prodded about and then ET on top all makes things very uncomfy. You're not selfish about your SIL's pgy, we all deal with stuff differently. Is there any way you can get some breathing space from your MIL?

Rachel and Sonia, thinking of you and good luck for your tests!

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi eggies

Dont worry, i am not here to moan this time i am feeling a lot better..... almost semi positive!! 

AngeK, spider and Sue ..... thanks for the reassurance - its just what i needed! DH is going to have words with MIL - i have already told her that i just want to get back to normal (as much as poss) and wait til the test date. I just dont need her fussing over me i just want to get on with it, hopefully she will get the hint. 

Heres to a sunny relaxing weekend.  
Good luch tester! ^thumbsup^
Clare
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
I'm not sure about posting on here, I don't know if its a bad omen, not you, but.............. you know what I mean!!


I had iui on wednesday and am due to test on the 2nd of June!! Thats the first time I have thought about that!!! OMG!!! Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned that, maybe that will be a bad omen too!!! ( here I go again!! sorry!) 

I am trying not to think about the 2ww, I have 2 degree assignments to be handed in the day after the test day so I am hoping they will take my mind off waiting, I know I am fooling myself, thats why I am typing this message and not the the assignment!!! 

Good luck to all of you
I will pop back if I don't feel like the black cloud is above me!!! (sorry!)
love from
Oink


----------



## larwa (May 16, 2004)

Zoe,

Congrats on your good news...all the best.

Larwa


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Its so hard to keep up with everyone. Apologies to all of you still on the 2WW that i wont mention. Good luck with your cycles and lets make the positves a bumper crop this month!

Sending big hugs to Ansie, Murtle and Larwa. IVF can be so cruel cant it. I hope you all get to your dream in the future. ^group^

Congratulations to ClareB and ZoeB. Fantastic news girls. Keep us informed as to how the baby scans go! 

Good luck to Sonia on your test this weekend. 

I am half way thu the 2WW. Why does it go so slow? 


Love Alli
x


----------



## anastasia (Jul 7, 2003)

Congrats to Claire B and Zoe B I'm so pleased for you both       .

Murtle & Lawra, so sorry it wasn't this time! ^group^ ^group^ take care of yourselves. 

Sarz, try not to read into those symptoms (easier said than do). I didn't feel any different and got a BFP. Thre is still hope, honest! take it from me - Ms Paranoid.    


Can't believe how many people have posted on here last couple of days. Good luck to all due to test.   

i'm off to Anglesey for a week, so catch up with you ladies when I get back. Then I might move to the bun in the oven bit.

love anastasia xx


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your concern and kind words.

Sue the websites are really helpful as this is my only way of getting info out here. 

I now think my hospital are on the ball and taking no chances with OHSS cases, which is very comforting.

Today - no pain, no bleeding. Everything seems back to normal. The feet are now going to stay off the ground as much as possible for the next few days, just in case there still is a chance for me.

Good luck to everyone still waiting. Have a great weekend.

Vonnie


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages, I am feeling a lot better now. I had a great birthday, really enjoyed seeing all my friends and having a drink or two.

Not sure what we are going to do next, might get a free go on the NHS but I'm really not sure about staying with our hospital as it hasn't worked so far! I'm worried that we are not giving ourselves the best chance. Anyone got recommendations for London, we found the ARGC very grumpy!! but what the hell, I guess - if it works!!

CONGRATS to all with positives, big hugs to all the girls like me 

Ansie xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Vonnie - glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped now - that is a very good sign  Yes rest heaps. Still hoping for the bfp for you 

I am on Cycle Day 8 (CD (Angie this means it is 8 days since I had my IUI) so over half way there. Boobs still very sore but they have been for about 10 days so not taking any notice of that.

Off on hols on Monday so will catch up with you all on my return. Hope to see lots of bfps 

All the best

Jenny


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi 2wwers

Can I climb into the bottom?

After ICSI I had two day 3 embies returned this morning, one 8 call and one 6 cell. I hope they are feeling at home!

I have been given a test date of 2 weeks after egg collection - 2 June. Is that right? Clare25 I see your test date is 3 June but you had ET a couple of days ago. mmmm confused of Bedfordshire.

Anyhow, the sooner the better I say. Wishing us all       

Love Nicnack


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya all

Glad ET went well nicknack - good embies   !!

I am confused re:test date as well. Everywhere/one seems to be different ---- i was told 16   days after, ET being day 1. I dont want to wait that long, i dont know why they have said that .... maybe to be sure of a true result as i will not be going to the clinic for a blood test, they have send us off with a kit!  I have got to put 3 drops of wee on the stick with a pipett thing!!

Anyway take it easy and lets hope we have a good couple of weeks without going loopy 

Clare
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Ansie - I can recommend the Lister in London - they have excellent results and the consultants are really friendly. I went there after being given the run-around at NHS hospitals - definately worth it!

Good Luck

Love Ange x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Clare - glad your dh is speaking to his mum  should take the pressure off you!

Oink - welcome!!!!!!  and good luck with the degree assignments AND the 2ww!

Anastasia - enjoy Anglesey!

Vonnie - glad you found the websites helpful! Just take it easy though.

Ansie - glad you had a good birthday, just hope you are bearing up. Like Ange, I had my tx at the Lister....... totally comfortable there. The good thing with them is that they test for immunology stuff too!

Jennifer - hope you have a wonderful hols! Where you off to?

Nicnack - course you can climb in here! Those embies are brilliant! 

Re testing - as a general rule of thumb!  You shouldn't test before your test date that you are given as they are normally given for a reason. However, if you are tempted to test early, 10 days past transfer date the hcg shot you have should be out of the system but whether the hpt shows a positive may not be clear at that stage.

With IVF/ICSI when they know that an embryo has been replaced, they generally state 14 days after a 2 or 3 day transfer. If the transfer is a blastocyst transfer some clinics still ask you to wait 14 days but at the clinic I'm at they say 10 days past transfer (the embryo is at a further stage by the time replacement is done, so theoretically implants quicker).

With IUI, it can be 14 days but sometimes 16 to allow for the difference between IVF/ICSI and IUI.

I hope that helps!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

I am new to the site & hope you don't mind if I join you all here?

I had my second IUI on 14th May and am due to test on the 28th, so am half way through the 2ww. I feel just the same as last time so one minute I feel quite positive and the next I have convinced myself it hasn't worked...

Just wish I could stop thinking about it & analysing every little twinge.

Hope you don't mind me butting in. Lots of luck to you all.

Minkey x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Minkey - welcome to you  I am due to test on the 29th (was supposed to be the 28th but I am on holiday then as I go on holiday to Morecambe Bay on Monday to Friday). Like you I swing from being sure it has worked to being sure it hasn't. The second week of the 2ww is much harder than the first week isn't it. Oh well, this time next week it will all be over for us one way or another 

Best wishes

Jenny


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi girls

im only on my 2nd day and im bored and fed up already!
didnt sleep 2 well last night, ive got up with pains in my tummy but im not sure if its from theegg collection the other day hope its nothing 2 worry about.

love lisa x x x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Is it just me, or are other people waking up at the crack of dawn each morning?

Most this week it has been about 5am! I am not in any pain, so why is that?

Minkey x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning! 

Minkey - welcome !!! and good luck - half way through now! 

Lisae - welcome and good luck as well! Pain at this stage is most likely from egg collection.

I wont be able to update the list till Wednesday for any news/newcomers so here it is up to present!

Good luck to those who test!

Rachel 28 and Sonia and Sarz, Ange, NC, monicatje (if you test early)

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
Minkey IUI 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04


----------



## Rachel 28 (May 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Not been on here for a few days. I went for my blood test on the 21st at 8 am and had to wait until after 3pm to get the results. When I got home I started to bleed a bit so thought it was all over and prepared for a negative result. I rang after 3pm and to my surprise they said it was positive. 

I have to go back tomorrow for another blood test to make sure that everything is still ok. They said to rest over the weekend and that if I am losing it at this early stage it won't make any difference what I do. It hasn't sunk in yet as I'm not wanting to get my hopes up but at least I know I can get preg.

Congratulations to all the other +ives out there and sorry to them who it has not worked for this time.


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations Rachael!!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get another positive when you test again tomorrow. You and DH must be so pleased. The sun is shining, put your feet up, relax and get DH to pamper you!!

Good Luck!

Lulu xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Me again

Put the wrong icon 

Lu x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Rachel, it's looking good, having a little bleed probably means the embie(s) are still implanting (I bled between week 6 and , hope your levels increase when you have bloods done tomorrow, in the meantime, feet up and congrats! 

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thought I would update u all. Did a HPT test this morn , and was negative.

Have not got AF yet tho, got more of a senstive stomach today, so maybe shes on her way!

If she doesn't, will go for blood test tmrw morn.

Any recommendations on HPT tests, is one better than another?

Love

Sonia


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Rachel - Contratulations on your BFP ! 

Sonia - so sorry to hear your news - big hugs coming your way ^group^

Welcome to Nicnack, Oink, Minkey and Lisa - good luck!

Well, only got 2 days left before I test - still getting the odd twinge but don't know how to read that. Trying to be positive but equally telling myself that I have to be realistic and that it might not work. Oh well, I'll soon be put out of my misery!!!

Hope you've all had a good weekend!

Love Ange x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sonia - I'm so sorry that you didnt get the result you wanted. Sending you big hugs. ^group^

Rachel28 - Well done on your positve result. 

Hi to everyone else. Good luck on your respective test days. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Mornin All

I havent been on since Friday and can't believe all the activioty over the weekend.
Welcome all the newbies.

AngeK & Monica cant quite believe that we are next on the list, this has to be the longest 2 weeks of our lives.

Everyday / night I have the twinges and every mornin I expect SF but fingers crossed not here yet.

Im a nervous wreck. I was so unprepared for the 2ww. I was more worked up about thawing the embies and if any would survive that I couldnt see past that. What a shock to the system the 2ww is and yes the second week is the worst if that is possible.

Big hugs to the negative results and congrats to all the positives, still havent got ythe hang of the wee add ons yet.

Good luck everyone over the next few days

Love NC


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Morning all.

Congratulations Rachel 

Sonia, I hope your blood test shows that hpt to be wrong, I've got everything crossed for you.

So, I hope my embies have made themselves at home. Not good news from the clinic, of my 4 remaining, one made it to an early blastocyst but is not suitable for freezing and the others had stopped dividing . 

I have the next 3 days off work, will try and relax, visualize those embies implanting and like you Oink I am doing a dregree course (part-time) and have masses to do. How difficult is it to concentrate! Also trying not to go 

Sarz, wishing you luck for tomorrow! 

Love Nicnack


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all,
Congratulations Rachel on your BFP!

Sonia - sorry about your disappointment with your HPT. But there is still hope...

NC and AngeK - 2 more very long days until we can test. I swear each day is getting longer! It's getting harder every day. I checked out the one HPT I had in the cupboard this morning to make sure I understood the instructions and to be sure I knew what a positive was! I've decided I will do the HPT first thing Wednesday and will go for my blood test straight away after, regardless of the result. Trying to be positive but cushion myself at the same time. It's hard when people who know what we are going through say "don't worry". I am not worried - I just want to know!!! 

Anyway, just wanted to say this a is a great support network and so glad you are all out there!

Love Monica xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

NC and Monica - you're right - these last few days are just dragging - it's unbearable!! I'll be thinking of you both on Wednesday morning with our hpts!! Let's hope we all get positive results. I got my tests out too, Monica, to make sure I understood what to do with them - I've bought the new digital ones so didn't want to leave it until the last minute to know what to do!

Sarz - good luck for tomorrow - I'll have my fingers crossed!!

Nicnack - hope your embies are snuggling in nicely!

Hi to everyone else.

Love Ange x


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

Can I join the 2ww club. Had first IUI on Friday and on day 3 now. Feeling ok but I'm sure the closer it gets to the 5th June (15 days post IUI) the more of a wreck I'll become 

I hope you're all doing ok. I know that a few of you are due to test soon.....how exciting   

Lots of    to you all.

T
x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi there ladies - I'm back again too - hope you're all doing okay!

I had IUI twice last week - weds and thurs - I shall explain!

After worrying all day weds about follicle reduction that I was told to expect (it's a bit like IVF and involves a needle...), when they scanned me that eve, the main big follie they could see originally had disappeared completely. They decided I had started ovulating and said we must do IUI right there and then! So dh did the business, I had my hcg jab, then we crashed on their sofas for an hour and a half and then did the IUI. 

Then my consultant came back to have a look at the scan result - after a bit of a conflab they decided they wanted to do IUI again - the next day! 

So back we went again on the thurs for another scan - they then said I hadn't been ovulating after all - and the big follie had been a cyst that had burst! However, the four remaining follies were now growing fast and ready to go - but they had to talk to us about the possibility of a multiple birth prior to the second IUI - of course we went ahead and had it done... 

Oddly it hurt the second time around - I think I was still bruised from the night before. Anyway - Am due to test on 4 June!

Good luck to those due to test soon - here's hoping for a 

Luv & hugs ^group^
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls
i like to pop back here every now and then to try to give a bit of hope to all the 2ww'ers, hardly seems anytime since i was the one convinced it would be a BFN, especially since i was using frozen embies.

To the girl asking about the HPT - i think first response or clearblue are best. I tested on day 9 after ET using an ASDA test and got a BFN, was convinced AF was coming due to the cramps etc, then on day 14 got a BFP!!

Good luck and babydust to you all.
  

Shazzy
xx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi ladies

HPT's - don't use the v.cheap internet ones. I did 5 from the same batch of early morning wee on day 14 and got 4 negs and 1 pos.- they are not reliable and it just upset me. I have heard that the Clearblue Digital are still having 'teething problems' too.

I used standard Clearblue and First Response are also good. Try really hard not to test too early. I didn't get a nice clear +++ till day 15 after ET.

Good Luck and babydust to you all.

Imogen.x.x.x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Special

   

GOOD LUCK​  

to SARZ for tomorrow!​
   

love, Imogenx.


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi there
i was told by my clinic not 2 do a hpt as it could give false reading due 2 the drugs ive been taking?
is this right? as ive noticed alot of you girls do do them.
love lisa xx x x x xx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK SARZ

       

Keeping everything crossed for you,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

GOOD LUCK SARZ​
love Andrea


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Lisa, if you are having extra hCG injections, these can give you a false positive. Depending on the amount of hCG, the drug can stay in your system for up to 10 days. This is why clinics tell people not to test early or not to test at all.

Good luck

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all,
Well AF turned up last night around 11pm. I was shocked because I just assumed it wouldn't turn up because of the pessaries and I would only find out from the test but it is definitely here. 

Did a HPT this morning just in case and it was a BFN. The hospital told us to still do the blood test tomorrow whatever was happening but I must adnmit I really don't feel like it now.

I feel kind of numb and quiet. No floods of tears - just sad. Anyway, we will try again in July.

Good luck Sarz for today and to AngeK and NC for tomorrow!!

Love Monica


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for your messages everyone.

Went in at 8am this morning for the blood test. I had a few tears with the nurse as i am 99% convinced it hasn't worked again....i'll be phoning as late as possible this afternoon to get the outcome.

Anyway, it's not all doom and gloom, i have 7 frozen embies and i will look forward to using them in August, have also booked up for another ICSI in October. I will be back ! 3rd time lucky !

I have my fingers crossed for everyone testing this week.

Sarz


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

SUEL - Just wanted to say thank you to you! After spending all last week with a tummy that made me look about 4months pg. I went to doctors and he said it was probably side effect of cyclogest.
By thursday night couldn't take the pain anymore and had a look at your links on OHSS, I phoned my nurse on fri am who got me in for a scan. I certainly did have OHSS and was admitted to hospital for the weekend. Came out yesterday and am feeling a lot better. Because I'd been drinking at least 2litres of water a day They said I had saved myself from having a drip.
So Thank you, I don't know what I'd have done without this site.

Zoeb- CONGRATULATIONS!!     Really pleased for you.

Congrats to all the other positives and hugs to the negatives.

Good Luck to anyone else testing!, I suppose I should be leaving this thread now but will be thinking of you.

Love JoanneL


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Monica - I'm so sorry about your news - you must be so disappointed. Sending you lots of hugs ^group^ ^group^ 

Sarz - hope it's good news later - fingers crossed!

Love Ange x


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi girls
sorry 2 monica, dont give up. ^group^

hope you get good news l8r sarz, will be thinkin of you  

i had my et sat at 10 am, do i count that as day 1 or sun

love n hugs 2 every 1...... lisa xx x xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just popping in to say hi.....counting down the days....half way tomorrow!

Lisae - my clinic said ET was day one, glad yours went well, good luck.

Sarz - fingers crossed for todays result.

Hope everyone else is feeling good and positive!

Clare   
xx


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

cheers clare

so im on day 4, not long 2 go 4 you, keep in touch.
did you see news this morn about a baby born thru frozen sperm that was 21 yrs in freeze? its amazing what they can do.

love lisa xx x x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Ladies
Just popping in to wish all of you on the 2ww heaps of luck.

Reading through the today posts, just wanted to say to Sarz, that hope you are worrying over nothing and that you get your BFP. Glad about your frosties, so if this cycle is not to be, come and join us on July/August Summer Rainbows.

JoanneL - heaps of luck - OHSS is usually a good indicator of a possible BFP!!! 

Love to all you nail biters

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lordy32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello
I am new to this site but have been reading it for the past few weeks and it has given me alot of hope...sometimes abit too much info that it makes my head spin! 
It is so encouraging to read about all the positive results this month, I test on 28th and the days seem to be getting slower and slower, I am working at the moment but it doesn't seem to help take my mind off it...this is the 4th time I have been through this, you would think that it would get easier but it seems to get harder! Last night on the train home I was surrounded by 3 pregnant ladies, I think I must be some sort of magnet to them at the moment!! I have no symptoms to speak of at the moment but am convinced it hasn't worked again! 
Anyway just thought I would drop in and wish everyone who is about test, lots of luck and those that it has worked for, I hope you have healthy happy pregnancies and for those it has not worked this time...keep trying I am sure we will all get there in the end!

xx


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi everyone

I was out of the office all mornin and didnt get my fix of FF til now. 

Sarz we are all thinking of you, hope its positive.

Monica Im so sorry AF came, there are no words to express the disappointment.

AngeK its you and me 2morrow, im trying to be positive and still analysing every little twinge etc, No AF yet so im taking that as a good sign. Good luck 2morrow, Ill be thinking of you and wish you all the luck in the world.

Ive been waking up at 4.30 - 5am, its mad, so thats when Ill be doing my test. I was given a test by the hospital, we dont actually go there for a blood test, just do it ourselves and let them know.

This messageboard has kept me sane - just.

Wish me luck and Ill post in the mornin.

Love NC


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

NC

I'll probably be up at that time as well and I'll be thinking of you - sending you lots of positive vibes! I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof today - constant jitters in my stomach. I nearly caved in and tested this morning but then I thought better of it - I didn't want to jinx the result!

I'm taking the day off. Don't fancy facing work no matter what the result is. My hairdresser is taking me to lunch after doing a freebie blowdry - she insisted - just hope I feel up to that if things don't work out.

Lots and lots of luck!!  

Love Ange


----------



## janshe (Mar 29, 2004)

just popped over to wish all the testers lots and lots of luck. Hope all your dreams come true !!!!

Love

Jan
xxx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

How are the testers feeling now? Excited, nervous...I just can't imagine....

Quick question for you.

I had my first IUI on 21st May (last Friday) and my boobs have been killing me since say Monday....I'm sure this is the drugs (HcG). Is this normal?

T
x


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll just write a quick one, as i am at work and can't cry !

It was negative.......

Big hugs please !

sarz


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Triciah

Also had IUI on Friday and have had boobs from hell ever since - didn't get this last month though - i wonder if it's a good sign. Can anyone throw any light on this?

Sarz - so sorry for you - I had a 3 day sobbing session after my last BFN - be strong and ring the clinic to see about your next cycle - onwards and upwards. 

Luv,
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Sarz

I'm so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs   

Love Ange x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Sarz

^group^

Take care sarz, sorry to hear you news.
Glad to hear you are going to have another go - take it easy and get yourself ready for August when I hope it will be your time for a BFP!

Clare


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Sarz

I am really sorry to hear about your bfn. It's so not easy to cope with and even worse when you're at work.
Have a glass of wine or two tonight! 

Here's sending you lots of    and hoping that you spend some quality time with you DH tonight. Thinking of you!

Love Lulu xxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Ange and NC - Good Luck for tommorrow's test. God, I bet you won't sleep tonight!!

Lots of babydust coming your way    

Love Lou xxx


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

soooo sorry sarz...

we r all thinkin of you. the others r right, go home and be with your dh, its not long till august..... chin up darlin!

lisa xxxxx


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Sarz - so sorry for you ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ Stay positive and look onwards and upwards for your next go in August........it WILL happen for you.

I am preparing myself for a -Ve as had some brown spotting this morning and more pinky one this after noon..........looks like the is arriving...can't wait until thursday so going for hpt now and will do asap to get it over with as I am going out of my head.......so is dear dear DH.

Take care everyone due to test in next few days


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Sarz,

So very, very sorry to hear your news, please take care of yourself and your DH,   , life is just so cruel, don't give up hope - You
WILL be a mummy one day,

Take care,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Thistle,

Don't give up yet, praying for a BFP for you and your DH,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Sarz

I am really, really sorry to see that this wasn't the one for you. There is nothing fair about this fertility 'game' is there? I'm sitting here in tears for you.

Take time to have hugs and cuddles with your Dh and be nice to yourself  You need to recover in every sense from this and get yourself ready for the future.

Roll on August, I say! Let's hope those frosties are going to be very special for you.

Like Gail says, you WILL be a Mummy, and a very lovely one at that. 

Sending you all my love, Sarz

Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Welcome to Trudy, Triciah and Mizz-gizz (sounds like you've had a palava but at least they worked things out the best way!)!  and good luck! 

Lisae - a hpt CAN give a false positive IF you use one too EARLY!  About 14 days past transfer is best to try one of those unless your clinic have advised you differently!

Monica - really sorry that the old witch showed her unwanted face  

Sarz - sorry that the result was negative, very hard to deal with at the best of times but at work it's incredibly difficult. Hope you and hubs have big hugs tonight, and thinking of you. 

Joanne - sorry you've had a spell in hospital but glad the links helped and you got some attention and that you had been keeping up your fluid intake!  Wonder if your heading for twins! 

Lordy - welcome to FF, the 2ww and congrats on plucking up the courage to post!  Good luck for 28th! By the way - what treatment did you have?

Sonia - hope you are OK?

NC and AngeK - very best of luck for your test tomorrow! Thistle and Vonnie - good luck tooooooo.

   

Sore boobs - can be down to cyclogest or the trigger injection you had early on in the 2ww.........

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF  07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF  28.05.04
Minkey IUI 28.05.04
Lordy32 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04
trudy FET ICSI 08.06.04


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

morning everyone

hope your all o.k. just been studying my calender and my et was on the 22nd, they have got me down 4 my test on the 8th june, that means ive got to wait 2wks 3days!!?? 
love lisa xx xx xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Sarz  

So sorry to read your news. Terrible to have to cope at work too. As I said before, I really hope now that your frosties will make you the happiest of Mummies - and that you will join the Summer Rainbows (July/August Cycle buddies).

Hope you and DH has some time together last night to grieve for this loss

Fee xxx


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Girls

My blood test showed neg result on Monday. I have stoppped taking pessaries, still haven't had af.

Am 17 days past et.

IS THIS NORMAL

Sonia


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

joining this board again a little early but like to see how everyone else is doing. good to see so many of us, lets hope this is our month!

Had a folicle scan today, I have a 27 on the right and a 24 on the left plus a 12 and a 14 and 4 smaller ones. 10.8mm lining so at day 13 thats loooking good I'm told. IUI hopefuly in the next 48 hours, waiting for that OPK to turn positive.

estimated date at present should be around 11 June.

Full of cold but I've been reassured at the clinic that wont affect my chances.


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well it is all over for me - done a hpt and got a -ve and my bleeding is getting heavier so def  has arrived. I am feeling as low as i have ever felt and certainly wasn't prepared for feeling like this..........6 years of trying you get used to it............but this has really really rocked me. Have not stopped crying since yesterday and cannot believe it hasn't worked........DH is so gutted too as he thought this was the answer to all our dreams...........right now can't imagine ever being a mummy and that breaks my heart.

I know I am feeling sorry for myself and WILL pick myself up and hopefully start another cycle real soon but need to wait for the black cloud to move first.

Fingers crossed for all those due to test and hope n pray you get a + sign.


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Hi Girls

I got a positive this morning, we can't believe it. In fact we are too afraid to be excited. 
Told family and select friends who are ecstatic.

SARZ im so sorry it didnt work this time, keep trying.

AngeK luck your way.

Girls testing tomorrow, Vonnie, Thistle etc, good luck.

Hope you are as happy as me

NC


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Ange - got everything crossed still !! where are you ??

hope its good news 

love caron xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Thistle

So sorry the  has arrived. I am thinking about you and your DH and sending lots of ^cuddle^ your way. I wish you both all the best in whatever you decide to do next!

Lulu xx


----------



## monicatje (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Sarz and Thistle - I am sorry that it didn't work for you this time. It was only my first attempt that didn't work and I can only imagine that it gets harder the longer you try. I think it's definitely OK to be feeling bad right now - we will all feel better eventually, but we shouldn't have to brush off what has happened.

NC - FANTASTIC NEWS. I'm so glad that it has worked for you. It gives me hope for my next try.

I had to do a blood test today even though AF had arrived and HPT was -ve. I live in Holland and they are very set on their procedures and say you have to do the blood test whatever. Felt really s****y doing it, knowing there was no point but anyway...

I have a nice massage and facial planned for Friday so am looking forward to being pampered!

Lots of love and luck to everyone out there,
Monica


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Sonia - sorry to hear the blood test was negative on Monday  . AF can be delayed following a cycle but if you are worried, please call your clinic.

Neona - good luck with the IUI in the next couple of days! Those follies are massive! 

Thistle - so sorry that the old witch has shown up and the hpt is negative  it's very difficult dealing with a negative but you do need to grieve and let the tears out 

NC - lovely to see your news! Congratulations  

Vonnie - you've gone very quiet, hope your not suffering with the OHSS?

Ange - thinking of you, fellow Listerer!  hope you get a good result! 

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04 
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04 
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04 
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
Minkey IUI 28.05.04
Lordy32 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04
trudy FET ICSI 08.06.04
Neona IUI 11.06.04


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so soory for all the girls that have had negatives over last last couple of days.
My heart goes out to you all, it is hard to take in, but please please hold on to your dreams, I am sure they will come true one day for all of us

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

NC

Congratulations !!!!!!!!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

NC

 You must be on .

Well done and CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi

I'm a newbie and thought I'd join you as my 2ww is nearly up (tomorrow).

I am on my fifth et from ISCI and thought this would be my time but obviously not as did a hpt this morning and got a big fat -ve. Can't believe it. Did everything this time including AH and on top of the cyclogest taking steroids for the Natural Killer Cell. Will do another test tomorrow in the vain hope of +ve but too realistic to dream.

Now not sure what to do.

Sorry to hear about Shaz and Thistle,my thoughts are with you
*CONGRATULATIONS* to NC
Paddle


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG I've been caught unawares. had my scan this morning as you know. Didn't I say my cycles were boringly predicatable? Famous last words!! Just rang James Cook Fertility Centre in a panic and spoke to my Consultant as my ovulation predictor tests have gone positive 36 hours eralier than norrmal. So I'm all of a dither now. I have given my injections and have to go back to the clinic for treatment TONIGHT!!!!!! (just as well I'm off sick!!!!).

AGGH!!!!!


Sue


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Thistle - so sorry for you - do take some time to grieve but please don't give up! 

NC - fantastic news - we need these BFP's to inspire the rest of us to keep trying! 

mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Congratulations NC - you must be over the moon!

Sorry Thistle for your news - big hugs to you.

Not good news, I'm afraid. BFN for me. Did two hpts this morning - both negative and then went into the hospital for the blood test, which confirmed it. Felt quite strong about it this morning but as soon as I got to the hospital I balled my eyes out and have continued to do so ever since.

DH brought me home and stayed to have some lunch with me - it's hit him quite hard too. I just think it's really sad to think that those 2 little embryos - potentially both little babies - have disappeared - that's what I'm finding hard to come to terms with....

love Ange x


----------



## Lordy32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Sue
thank you for adding me to the list it is great to know who is also testing on the same day as me! Just so you can complete my entry I had IVF (3rd full IVF cycle, 4th 2ww as I had a FET on a natural cycle in Nov last year got a +'ve but m/c). God this 2ww torture doesn't get easier, I am feeling very stressed out at the moment and can't seem to focus on anything which I am sure is not helping. 
Good luck to all those testing in the next few days...

Lordy
xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Ange - sorry to hear you had a bfn..don't give up.. ^cuddleup^

Good luck for tomorrow Paddle.... 

mizz gizz...


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey trudy - GET DRESSED...LOL... 

Wish I was at home - only 2 more days till a nice looong weekend - hurrah!

mizz gizz. xxxx


----------



## NC (May 18, 2004)

Girls

im shedding a tear for all the negatives, AngeK, Thistle, Sarz, Monica.

Im so sorry this time was negative, keep positive and try again.

Mine really is a miracle, I still cant believe it.

Thanks so much for all the congrats.

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days.

Love NC


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Thistle,

So very sorry to hear your news ^group^, please don't give up hope you will get there. You will be feeling very raw at the moment, but you will bounce back, I promise,

Take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
gailx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Thistle

So sorry to hear your sad news. Sending lots of  your way.

Love lulu xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Vonnie and Paddle

Good Luck on testing tomorrow!

Hopinng for a big fat  for you both!

Love luluxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

New Home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=9105

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------

